# Panel Frontal de la PC



## skellingtonm (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguién sabe como hacer un panel frontal (de audio) para computadora, el chiste es hacerlo no lo quiero comprar, para saber como debo conectar las salidas de audio al MB, y todo lo demas


----------



## omfreg (Oct 27, 2006)

Buenas skellingtonm, no entiendo bien que quieres hacer. 

Quieres controlar un amplificador desde el ordenador? es decir, controlar el volumen, el tono y todo?


----------



## skellingtonm (Oct 27, 2006)

no, lo que quiero es conectar las entradas y salidas (audifonos y microfono) de audio a la pc, hay gabinetes que traen su panel frontal, y en algunos lugares los venden, pero yo quiero hacer el mio. En la MB vienen los conectores del panel frontal y quiero saber como los conecto a los plugs de audio


----------

